
Here’s Everything That Just Went Down at Tesla - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-01/-35-000-model-3-and-everything-else-that-just-went-down-at-tesla
======
lolc
Quoting the quotes: “Full Self Driving” [...] “imminently,” [...] “drive
automatically on city streets.”

Meaning you can pay now to get later this little self-driving feature multiple
huge companies have been struggling to implement for ten years. That they
haven't yet been able to demonstrate even with superior sensory equipment. I'd
say it's not fraud if you've deluded yourselves into thinking you can deliver.
But this is not legal advice.

------
danans
> Customers now can return a Tesla within 7 days or 1,000 miles of driving for
> a full refund.

So Teslas don't depreciate when you drive them off the lot? Or perhaps they
are so confident that the return rate per this policy will be low enough that
the increase in sales will more than compensate.

~~~
adrianmonk
Several of the online mattress companies offer free returns. I think Casper
and Leesa both offer 100 days, for example. I think it's very safe to assume
that a mattress depreciates a lot when not in brand new condition.

But the model is obviously working for them. Maybe the industries aren't
exactly comparable because of different margins, though.

~~~
ohazi
It works because these online mattress companies ship you the mattress in
vacuum sealed plastic.

When you finally manage to wrestle the plastic off, the mattress expands to
five times the shipped volume. For many people, the immediate next thought is
"God I hope it's tolerable, because there's no way in hell I'm going to be
able to get this thing out of my bedroom, let alone ship it back."

~~~
woutr_be
Both Casper ([https://casper.com/faqs/returns-exchanges/how-do-i-start-
a-r...](https://casper.com/faqs/returns-exchanges/how-do-i-start-a-return-or-
exchange-91fb272e-634a-4c20-823d-6d14fabb9a7e/)) and Leesa
([https://support.leesa.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011597147-Do-...](https://support.leesa.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011597147-Do-I-return-the-mattress-in-the-original-box-)) will
arrange pickups for you, so they don't have to ship it back.

